# Weapon-r Intake



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this? It's a new intake. Gravana is selling it for the same price as a AEM and Volant. Is it good?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Never heard of it until I read your thread, here's a pic and some info. http://store.racinglab.com/wr-secret-307-160.html


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's were I bought it from. I've talked to Gravana as well. Someone mentioned that it does not use the MAF...I'm not sure. I tried to call the Weapon-r, Racing Lab, and every gto forum there is. They have one video of a GT Mustang and it sounded mean. I have a Volant, and the Gravana guys said a closed box doesnt really help in a LS2, but it's good in a LS1...I dunno...and I heard theyre some problems with the AEM Bruteforce...so, I purchased the Weapon-r....I hear alot of the other guys say it sounds ricey....I dont care...I love rice...plain rice, fried rice, rice cakes, rice kabbobs, rice sandwiches, rice soup, ...I getting carried away, but you get the point...if there was one..not sure...but anyways, if any has heard or has one, please help me out....thanks...here's the link to that mustang with the intake.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E17aqiIcm0


----------



## Twinturbo2800 (Dec 31, 2006)

from what i remember they used to make those cheesey ass intakes with spikey metal **** around the end, all the ricers liked em.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

They're pretty common in the import scene. Pretty decent intakes from what I've heard.


----------



## ram077 (Dec 7, 2006)

Before my gto, I had a modded '97 Maxima with an weapon r dragon intake. I did notice and feel a little difference in power. It gave the car a pretty good deep sound. I have never had any problems with mine. Here is a clip of a maxima that i found with the weapon r http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVGsuS9sbhc


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

They have had intakes out for the GM J-Body (Cavalier & Sunfire) cars for a while. Good intakes from what I have heard on those cars.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay okay...I bought it. JUNK. It's a 4 inch piece of aluminum about 3 iches in diameter, 2 brackets that make a shield and a filter. When I got it and opened it up. I was like WTF? Man this blows...Parts didn't fit, parts were missing, parts were wrong size. The CS guy wanted me to guess on how much a part needed to come off and send it to him so he could refab it. I said yeah right horse sh*t. Sent it back, and getting a AEM Brute Force.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

take some pics first i'd like to see this haha


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have one on my Nissan Sentra. I had to do some adjusting to make it fit right. I would suggest you go with K/N or LPE for your goat. I have LPE and it fit right and installed in 20 minutes.


----------



## Flash99 (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL, SHHHHHHHH.... Its a secret weapon. Type R for "RICER"


Anything with weapon or super secret type crap on it dont buy.


----------



## Octomonkey (Jan 10, 2006)

I owned a 2000 Cougar, so I have seen Weapon R. It seemed pretty flashy and ricerish. I also think it used a foam intake. It was just too much for me, I like subtle styling. Not sure on the gains from it, though.


----------

